# Firmware Canon EOS-1D X



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 30, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13609"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13609">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Version 1.2.4</strong>

Firmware Version 1.2.4 incorporates the following functional improvements and fixes:</p>
<ol>
<li>Improves the speed of the camera’s acquisition of focus when using a Canon Speedlite’s AF-assist beam.</li>
<li>Reduces the time it takes to display the metering result on the LCD or Viewfinder when the meter has been activated.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which a “Caution 02” message is unnecessarily recorded in the camera status log.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which continuous shooting pauses when using a Canon Speedlite.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon, when the Canon GP-E1 is attached, in which the GPS device settings are reset to default settings when the camera has been powered off</li>
</ol>
<p>Note:

<em>*This phenomenon occurs only with firmware Ver. 1.2.1.

*After changing the GPS device settings, please be sure to power off the camera before removing the battery. This will ensure that the camera’s GPS device settings will be saved.</em></p>
<p>Firmware Version 1.2.4 is for cameras with firmware version 1.2.1 or earlier. If your camera’s firmware is already Version 1.2.4, it is not necessary to update the firmware. When updating your camera’s firmware, please review the instructions thoroughly before you update the firmware. The firmware update takes approximately seven minutes.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/products/professional_cameras/digital_slr_cameras/eos_1d_x?selectedName=DriversAndSoftware" target="_blank">Download Firmware</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/827036-REG/Canon_5253B002_EOS_1D_X_EOS_Digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS-1D X at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
```


----------



## Click (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 30, 2013)

Sweet.


----------



## Chris Burch (May 30, 2013)

*Finally!* I had just posted a complaint about this on the Canon Forum site at the beginning of the week. I have a wedding and a mitzvah this weekend so I'll be able to put the upgrade through its paces and will post an update. The 5D3 auto-focus fix works wonderfully, so I am very optimistic about this one.


----------



## Skulker (May 30, 2013)

Just upgraded to this. It seems to work.

Oh no now I have to take lots of pictures to test ;D


----------



## Lloyd50 (May 30, 2013)

Just fired off a few shots in a low light area with my 600ex-rt, focus seems much faster with the assist beam.


----------



## Chris Burch (Jun 3, 2013)

I shot a mitzvah and a wedding this weekend with an upgraded 1DX and a 600EX-RT flash with mostly low-light setting and I can confirm a substantial improvement with the speed of autofocus lock. It's soooo nice to have make my subjects wait any more for that painful pause while the camera locks in focus.


----------

